# Gnome and browse network

## startail

Hi,

I have a problem when I go to my network in gnome.

I can't see any other computer on my network.

Do I need to set something or install something to make this work correctly?

I want to be able to see all the other workgroups and the computers in them that are sharing something.

Is this possible?

Thanks

----------

## psycepa

hint: samba

ask uncle google

greetz

----------

## ph03n1x

Well you don't need samba itself. Just make sure you compile the relevant stuff with the samba useflag (gnome-vfs etc.)

----------

## startail

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Well you don't need samba itself. Just make sure you compile the relevant stuff with the samba useflag (gnome-vfs etc.)

 

I've recompiled gnome-vfs and everything else using samba with the samba use flag and now I get a "Windows network" icon in the network window. But when I open that I can't see any other hosts. Have I missed something else?

----------

## hare

 *startail wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*   Well you don't need samba itself. Just make sure you compile the relevant stuff with the samba useflag (gnome-vfs etc.) 
> 
> I've recompiled gnome-vfs and everything else using samba with the samba use flag and now I get a "Windows network" icon in the network window. But when I open that I can't see any other hosts. Have I missed something else?

 

Hello,

i had the same poblem, but your solution is so closely.

Go to places (Gnome) and select 'Connect to server'.

If you want to connect to a SAMBA share, use the pulldown

menu for Windows share. Enter for SERVER the IP-Adress,

for FOLDER your shared dirctory, for USERNAME your username

and at last the name for the Connection.

Regards

hare

----------

## DumbAss

 *hare wrote:*   

>  *startail wrote:*    *ph03n1x wrote:*   Well you don't need samba itself. Just make sure you compile the relevant stuff with the samba useflag (gnome-vfs etc.) 
> 
> I've recompiled gnome-vfs and everything else using samba with the samba use flag and now I get a "Windows network" icon in the network window. But when I open that I can't see any other hosts. Have I missed something else? 
> 
> Hello,
> ...

 

I don't think that's the solution. I have the same problem and he said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But when I open that I can't see any other hosts
> 
> 

 

I too, can connect to different hosts, but I can't see them when I open the "Windows Network" screen.

----------

